# Skyline website with tuning guides



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Hi all I have just uploaded the first few pages to my new website I eventually hope to have information and tuning guides for all popular skyline models. So far I have a engine tuning guide for the R33 GTS25T. 
I hope some of you can find this site helpful.
Click the link in my sig to access the site
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Just added an R34 GTT guide


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

R32 GTST guide added. R33 GTS25T specifications also added


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

r32 gtst and R34 gtt specs added
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

GTR stage 1 Tuning guide added guys feel free to add comments.


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

R33 GTR specs up and running 
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

R34 GTR Specification page is complete
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

I have just completed the stage 2 engine tuning guide for the GTR. 
I hope to have more detailed information like cam specs etc. shortly.

If you would like to be informed about new updates etc. you can subsribe to my free newsletter.

cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Turbo section is now up more turbos will be added shortly


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

R35 GT350 Specifications page is now up there is not much info on engine mods for these yet but I am looking into it.
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

RB30DET page has been added
cheers


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think we all get the idea...


----------

